# Light Sables: Gold on Gold shampoo?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Have any of you with light sable dogs who have turned mostly white or cream ever used the gold enhancing shampoos to try and bring out the color again?

Jasper is much darker when wet- you can actually see his darker saddle and crown-- but when dry looks pretty much like a white/cream dog with gray ears.

and if so, could I use it on his whole body he has a white collar and legs. 

here's a picture of him as a puppy so you can see his markings-- he still has those when he is wet (but less defined)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've never tried that with Kodi. It seems that he has gotten a lot of his gold color back again. He had turned all white at one point, but now he is very gold with cream. There are pictures of him somewhere on here.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, I just read the directions for the Gold on Gold product. It says to apply and leave on for 10 mins. :crazy: I don't think mine would sit still for that long all wet with soap in them. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's a funny thing about treats. I give them to Kodi during our brushing sessions. Now when he sees me with treats, he runs away. ound: Unless I put them in his Kong.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Our Havs must be related. When they see the harness, they run away from me too. Kodi started this little game, and now Shelby does it, too. Kodi runs around the dining room table and Shelby jumps on the couch and rolls on her back. 

They are really funny. Except when I'm trying to get them to do to work with me. I have to start to leave 10 mins early so I can catch them. Then I have to make sure to put Kodi's harness on first or Shelby will have heart failure doing her Hav dance. I have to get it on video.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound: ound: ound:


----------

